# Tina /Chatsworths Mousery has passed away R.I.P.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Some of you problably knew Tina, and maybe some of you have read on her FB-profile that she has left this world 

She was found dead friday evening, and the rodent community here is in shock - none of us saw this coming 

We all miss her very much and hope she's in a better place now, where she can be happy.

I just wanted to let you guys know since she has been visiting some of you on her trips to GB, Sweeden and Holland.

Here's a picture from her FB-profile, to remeber her by, smiling with a bunny in her arms.










R.I.P. Tina - you were loved and now missed highly!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I read about her passing on the fancy mouse UK page, such a shame. I Remember when I first met her she was allways a very friendly and happy lady. Met her a few times after that and she was allways happy and get on with everyone she spoke to. She helped the fancy greatly by bringing some mice over to the UK and taking some back (i will allways rember her car packed to the roof with boxes of mice), hopefully the stock she was involved with will do her memory proud.
She will live on in the fond memories of the people she met and in the lines of the great animals she bred.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

A very sad event for all.Hope her pets find secure and happy futures.RIP Tina x.


----------

